# S3 Replacement fork?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all, I may have an opportunity to buy a used S3 frameset. One issue is that the previous owner cut the fork such that no spacers can fit under the stem. I'm pretty flexible, but not that much... 
If I wanted to put a new fork on it, is there a specific fork that will go well with the frame, and not break the bank if possible...
Is the stock fork a 3T Funda Pro?
Thanks!


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

The 2010 S3 used a 3T Funda Pro. I'm not sure about other years but I think the 2011 was the same. You can purchase the 3T Funa Pro from Excel Sports here: 3T Funda Pro Fork - Excel Sports

Make sure the rake (offset) of the new fork matches the old.


----------

